
Gradiator - CSS3 Gradients for Linux - macco
http://gradient.inatorapp.com/
======
namidark
And what does this mean? "Gradiator was made on Windows with proprietary
software" ? It looks like it was made with Adobe AIR

~~~
k33n
It almost seems like a troll to me. It was written in Python.

~~~
Mithrandir
Looking at the parent site CaffeinatedCo.de (<http://caffeinatedco.de>),
they're a new "web design and development company." Their portfolio is empty
at the moment, but Pun-King (<http://pun-king.com>) seems to be their other
website. It's basically just a list of puns with a submit feature.

Not much to look at, although Gradiator looks somewhat useful.

Edit: Here are the authors:

George Czabania: <http://stayradiated.com/>

Jono Cooper: <http://jonocooper.com/> and <https://twitter.com/consindo>

~~~
sebphfx
dude, they're high school students! Don't expect to see 20 sites and 12 apps
on the site!

------
CWIZO
"Since our first computers were Dells and not Macs, Gradiator is free
software."

Umm what? This whole thing (osx screen shoot, the bit about being developed on
windows, ...) smells like a jape to me.

------
philo23
I'm quite confused. It's a CSS3 gradient generator for linux, yet the
screenshot shows an image of an OS X app and the footer mentions it was
developed on Windows.

I can only then assume it's an Adobe AIR app, in which case why isn't it just
a desktop CSS Gradient generator for all three platforms and why not also make
it a standard website if it's just HTML and Javascript?

~~~
consindo
It's written in JavaScript. As far as I'm aware Adobe dropped support for AIR
on Linux.

We're almost finished with the Mac version of Gradiator.

------
williamguy
<http://todo.inatorapp.com> \- also work by jonocooper. One chrome app (over
1000 users), one ubuntu app (mac version in dev), three websites (though not
all finished), doesn't seem like a bad effort for a high school student.

------
VMG
why isn't this a web app?

~~~
0x0
Even the first google hit for "css3 gradient designer" seems to have more
features, <http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/>

Is this a joke?

------
alinajaf
Very nice. All my mac-wielding colleageues at work have had access to nice
gradient tools and as the sole ubuntu user I was missing something similar.
Great work.

------
chrisacky
What a hero.

------
sebphfx
You're all thinking too much!If you look at their site, they say they're high
school students.

